# Freestyle Finals are Underway



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*USA 1st/2nd Men's Squirt*

It looks like the US will take 1st and 2nd in Men's Squirt Boating with Clay and Dane throwing down some excellent rides.

Your US World Champion, Clay Wright!


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah Clay!!!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*US 1st/2nd OC-1*

US Jordan Poffenberger takes Gold with Dane taking silver in the OC-1 division! Australia took bronze.


Jordan coming up after a sweet McNasty that sealed his victory!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*US takes 1st/4th K1 Jr. Women*

In the Jr. Women finals, USA's Rowan Stuart takes the Gold, with Spain and the UK as silver and Bronze. Kady Kellog took 4th place.

Rowan Stuart hitting a sweet front loop.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*Jr. Men come out swinging.*

Put two more medals on the tally for the US. Hunter Katich and Alec Voorhees take 1st and 3rd split by Thomas Richard of France.

This year, all of the winners will partake of a (nonalcoholic) Champaign ceremony on the island for fans! Alec is congratulating Thomas while Hunter fetches the bottle!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*C-1 US Sweep!*

C-1 dominance is the only way to describe the US in this World Championships. First place changed several times but was never occupied by anyone other than a US paddler. The final: Jordan Poffenberger, Tad Dennis, Dane Jackson with the US sweep. Jordan takes gold in both C boat categories.

Jordan Poffenberger going huge and team USA pictured below.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the posts, Hojo! Glad to have you and your photographer, Mandy pulling duty as the MountainBuzz exclusive correspondents at the Worlds!

Keep up the good work and keep the posts coming!

-AH


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

The local wi-fi has seized up so I'll briefly update that Adriene Levknecht took bronze.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Still on shoddy network. An predicted by many, Dane Jackson has taken gold in Men's K1 with his second ride.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*Dane Jackson takes Gold*

Your 2013 Men's K1 World Champion:


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

The Worlds are over with the US claiming half the medals and 6 of 8 Gold medals! The depressing task of tearing down the fest grounds is underway. It was awesome.


----------

